# New Aqua Liner



## LMD84 (Apr 21, 2011)

I read on www.kraseybeauty.com a while ago that MUFE are bring these babies out - 

 	Staying true to our belief of never having to sacrifice color for performance, MAKE UP FOR EVER introduces another vibrant addition to our award-winning Aqua range – new Aqua Liner.  This eye-catching, highly pigmented new collection of waterproof liquid eye liner was developed to outperform even in the most extreme environments.  Aqua Liner was created to provide make up artists with the ultimate liquid liner that boasts precision, a 100% waterproof formula and a bold assortment of colors.
 	As the official make up sponsor of Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Swim in Miami, MAKE UP FOR EVER put artists to work at the top 2011 swimwear shows testing Aqua Liner on models backstage.  Their challenge was to create bold, show-stopping make up looks that wouldn’t melt or fade while on the runway under hot lights, performing in the water, or in the humid Miami climate.  The end result?  Aqua Liner guaranteed intense weather, tear and sweat-proof color that lasted through the shows.
 	Aqua Liner is formulated with acrylic copolymer, a hydrophobic macromolecule that forms a flexible film to lock water out.  It contains 50% more polymers than traditional eyeliner formulations to ensure a long-lasting, waterproof result, as well as essential amino acids derived from apple juice for high-color intensity and bold pay-off.
 	Available in 15 vibrant shades with matte, iridescent and diamond finishes, Aqua Liner can be used to match all moods and styles.  The long and dense, yet flexible applicator is designed like a make up brush handle to ensure easy application, with a specialized foam tip that delivers the ideal amount of texture for drawing an ultra precise line with a buildable result.
 	Aqua Liner goes on evenly and dries quickly for a look that lasts all day and all night long.
 	The shades:
 	#1 – Diamond Gold
 	#3 – Iridescent Emerald Green
 	#4 – Diamond Lagoon Green
 	#5 – Diamond Turquoise Blue
 	#6 – Iridescent Navy Blue
 	#7 – Diamond Black Purple
 	#8 – Iridescent Electric Purple
 	#9 – Iridescent Fuchsia
 	#10 – Iridescent Red
 	#11 – Diamond Burgundy
 	#12 – Mat Mocha
 	#13 – Mat Black
 	#14 – Diamond Multicolor Black
 	#15 – Iridescent Anthracite
 	#16 – Diamond White

 



 	i'm a huge fan of the pencil version so i hope these come to the UK soon! I think these are out in May in the states but only at Sephora


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 21, 2011)

Thx for the info Lou! I will definitely keep an eye our for these....they sound promising


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 21, 2011)

oh they sound like they will be great. no shocker but the bright green will be coming home with me! hee hee!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 21, 2011)

oh great info, thanks Lou  #6 and #11 will be mine


----------



## panther27 (Apr 21, 2011)

I heard about these awhile ago,I can't wait to get some of these!They are on sephora.com right now listed as coming soon.This should mean they will be up within a few weeks


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 21, 2011)

panther27 said:


> I heard about these awhile ago,I can't wait to get some of these!They are on sephora.com right now listed as coming soon.This should mean they will be up within a few weeks


 
	I just saw these on the site and was hoping to score them on the last day of the F&F sale. Alas they are still showing as coming soon. I'll be all over these. I have a love affair with colored liners. As soon as these go live #'s 3,5,6,7,8, and 11 will be mine!


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 21, 2011)

I am so effing excite for these! I don't think these will be up for the last day of the sale, but I still want a few. I hope these are better than the Mac liquid liners.


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 21, 2011)

SO beautiful!  I'm wondering what happened to a #2 though, haha!


----------



## panther27 (Apr 21, 2011)

I know,Sephora is teasing us!


DILLIGAF said:


> I just saw these on the site and was hoping to score them on the last day of the F&F sale. Alas they are still showing as coming soon. I'll be all over these. I have a love affair with colored liners. As soon as these go live #'s 3,5,6,7,8, and 11 will be mine!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 22, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> I am so effing excite for these! I don't think these will be up for the last day of the sale, but I still want a few. I hope these are better than the Mac liquid liners.


	you mean the liquidlast ones? i freaking hate those! so goopy and hard to apply!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 22, 2011)

I wonder if they will be more like the ones that came out with Fabulous Felines. They are perm thats why I dont have the gold on my list. I love that liner!


----------



## fleur de lis (Apr 22, 2011)

oOo, very interested in these. I've yet to try the pencil ones but they're next on my list.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 22, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> oOo, very interested in these. I've yet to try the pencil ones but they're next on my list.


  	oh do buy a pencil one! i even prefer them to the ud 24/4 liners!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks Lou!


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 22, 2011)

[quote name="LMD84" url="/forum/thread/174765/new-aqua-liner#post_2110428"]


you mean the liquidlast ones? i freaking hate those! so goopy and hard to apply! 
 
[/quote]  [quote name="DILLIGAF" url="/forum/thread/174765/new-aqua-liner#post_2110506"]	I wonder if they will be more like the ones that came out with Fabulous Felines. They are perm thats why I dont have the gold on my list. I love that liner!
[/quote]  Lou, I never tried the liquidlast ones. I was referring to the Fab Felines. I like those, but there is room for improvement. The formula is a little runny. If these mufe's are better, I will be snatching up the same colors I have in the Mac ones and more.


----------



## sailordom (Apr 22, 2011)

These liners are for sale on Sephora.com now. I think they were available late last night, too, but I'm not sure.

  	I may try one; I have little luck with any of MAC's liquid/gel liners (they all either make my eyes itch or give my cysts). But I don't have any trouble with Bobbi Brown gel liners or with a couple of Kat Von D ones I got on sale a while back, and I really want a liquid liner.

  	Hopefully it will work -- the MUFE pencil lines slide right off me.


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm betting they were waiting for the sale to be over before going live with these!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for the info, though!

  	(I'm kind of digging that 14 - Diamond Multicolor Black!)

*ETA:  Ok, so I'm a sucker... I just ordered #14!*  Had a case of the "can'thelpits."


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 23, 2011)

Last night I ordered the multi colored black and emerald green liners. I know I would get the most use out of those colors. If they're awesome, then I will buy more.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 23, 2011)

i can't wait to read your reviews and see your pictures of them guys!


----------



## panther27 (Apr 23, 2011)

I bought the red and the black purple.I wish there were swatches somewhere of these,I kept searching but couldn't find any.It was a hard choice since there are so many that look good,but I figure if I love them I'll grab a few more.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 23, 2011)

my favourites are the white and the green. but the purpley shades are looking nice too! can't wait for swatches to start coming out!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 24, 2011)

I have to wait until I get back from Atlanta to order anything else. I can't risk something showing up when I'm not here.


----------



## fleur de lis (Apr 24, 2011)

[quote name="LMD84" url="/forum/thread/174765/new-aqua-liner#post_2111120"]	my favourites are the white and the green. but the purpley shades are looking nice too! can't wait for swatches to start coming out! 
[/quote]  any idea when we'll get them over here?


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 24, 2011)

@Lou:  A bit OT but I never know quite what to do with white eye products (eyeliners, NYX jumbo pencil in Milk, UD 24/7 liner in Yeyo, etc.). What's the best way to use them, in your opinion?


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 25, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> @Lou:  A bit OT but I never know quite what to do with white eye products (eyeliners, NYX jumbo pencil in Milk, UD 24/7 liner in Yeyo, etc.). What's the best way to use them, in your opinion?


  	well i use milk jumbo pencil as a base to make pale pastel colours look bit more vibrant. then yeyo i use on my waterline to make my eyes look a little bigger and brighter (milk to too white for this!) and i plan on using this white liner on my upper lash line - might be pretty and you could add different glitter liners over the top of it


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 25, 2011)

any good swatches of these? they look absolutely yummy!!

  	although i really shld be buying the UD anniversary palette instead as i have been lemming for tt for months..


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 26, 2011)

oh i asked the guru makeup emporiam when they are getting these and they said within the next two weeks! hooray!! oh and they ship worldwide too!


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm taking a trip to NY tomorrow and hopefully Mufe will be one of the places I hit. Hopefully, they will have the liners for me to play with and I may buy one even though I already have 2 on the way from Sephora.


----------



## dxgirly (Apr 26, 2011)

Definitely let us know how they are. I've tried several liquid liners on my upper lash line, but they all seemed to really irritate my eyes and make them water, thus making the liner rub off and my makeup looking like a hot mess. I really want to like one though!


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 27, 2011)

I got my Mufe liners in multi colored black and emerald green. I have to say I am really impressed. The differences between this and the Mac liners from Fab Felines? Much easier to use! These liners have a shorter, stiffer brush and the formula doesn't feel so...wet(?). Anyone who has the liner, do you know what I mean? It feels almost like leaked ink from a pen on your lids. These liners are lightweight. It's easier to control because of the shorter, stiffer brush and you can get a straighter line.   Shade specific: The multi colored black is very pretty. The multi colored shimmer is very noticeable. I applied it and was scared at first because it came out so light, but then I looked at the tube and it said "shake well before use" and I was like "aaah". Definitely do that and you'll be fine. When the light hits it, it's gorgeous.   The emerald green is alsmot identical to Mac's Treat Me Nice liner. It's not the dark green that I was expecting. Excuse me for forgetting what emerald means. It's still gorgeous, nonetheless and since the brush and formula are better, I'm not mad. If anything, it may be a tad lighter than TMN.  Well, now I'm upset that I bought 4 of the Mac liners when I could have 4 Mufe's. I will buy them anyway. I prefer these. Maybe I'll give the Mac ones away. Once again, Mufe has Mac beat.


----------



## dxgirly (Apr 27, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> Well, now I'm upset that I bought 4 of the Mac liners when I could have 4 Mufe's. I will buy them anyway. I prefer these. Maybe I'll give the Mac ones away. Once again, Mufe has Mac beat.



 	How do you think they will fare for someone who's not very experienced with liquid liners, Shontay?


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 27, 2011)

[quote name="dxgirly" url="/forum/thread/174765/new-aqua-liner/30#post_2112535"]



How do you think they will fair for someone who's not very experienced with liquid liners, Shontay?
[/quote]  I'm not that experienced with liquid liners myself, actually. My thing was always pencils and gels. The Mac liners were my very first liquid liners. I think the Mufe liners are a good place to start because the brush is steady.   I'm telling you, between these liners and the uplight highlighter, mufe is rocking my world.


----------



## dxgirly (Apr 27, 2011)

dxgirly said:


> I'm telling you, between these liners and the uplight highlighter, mufe is rocking my world.


 

  	Hmmm Thanks! I think I might pick one up! Do you think I should get 13 or 14 to start?


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hm...well, I love 14 but maybe you should start with a classic color. It's personal preference really.


----------



## dxgirly (Apr 27, 2011)

Alright. Thanks sweetie! You're my MUFE guru.


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 27, 2011)

Shontay, I'm so jealous you've gotten your order!  Mine isn't due until tomorrow.  Can't wait!  And thanks for reminding us to "shake!"


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

oooh i bet you are excited to get your order today! please let us know what you think when it arrives!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey Shontay, how do their brush/application compare to that of Lancome Art Liner? the lancome is my HG as it applies like a dream but they don't come in many colours 

  	Thanks for ur review


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 28, 2011)

[quote name="Shadowy Lady" url="/forum/thread/174765/new-aqua-liner/30#post_2112845"]	Hey Shontay, how do their brush/application compare to that of Lancome Art Liner? the lancome is my HG as it applies like a dream but they don't come in many colours 

	Thanks for ur review 
[/quote]  Shadowy Lady, I've never used a single Lancome product. Sorry I can't give you an answer.


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok, got my Aqua Liner today!  Shontay's review of the multicolor black one is right on point (this is the only one I got -- so far!).  I think that most people will find these pretty easy to apply.  I really like that firm, somewhat stiff applicator.  I can see where this color is really going to be pretty in certain light, especially sunlight!


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the review, Shontay!

  	I am really eager to get these in the Iridescent Purple, Pink and Red (I love color eyeliners).  The liners I got from the Fabulous Felines collection is sitting in a drawer collecting dust.  I hate that I wasted the money getting the two I did get.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 28, 2011)

I saw them online and I may have to grab two! I have my eyes on the multi-colored black one and the iridescent purple one. I also have my eyes on the turquoise one!


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 28, 2011)

[quote name="MAChostage" url="/forum/thread/174765/new-aqua-liner/30#post_2113021"]	Ok, got my Aqua Liner today!  Shontay's review of the multicolor black one is right on point (this is the only one I got -- so far!).  I think that most people will find these pretty easy to apply.  I really like that firm, somewhat stiff applicator.  I can see where this color is really going to be pretty in certain light, especially sunlight!

[/quote]  Glad you like it! I'm also glad you found my review accurate. :clap: All I kept doing was playing with light when I had the multi colored black on my eye. It's sooo pretty. Then, on top of shadow, a lighter shadow maybe like Mac's Brule or Ricepaper, it'll be incredible.   [quote name="EngineerBarbie" url="/forum/thread/174765/new-aqua-liner/30#post_2113032"]	Thanks for the review, Shontay!

	I am really eager to get these in the Iridescent Purple, Pink and Red (I love color eyeliners).  The liners I got from the Fabulous Felines collection is sitting in a drawer collecting dust.  I hate that I wasted the money getting the two I did get.
[/quote]  I love colored liners, too. I want the burgundy, the black purple, and maybe the turquoise and the gold also. Hey, at least you didn't waste your money on 4 of the Mac ones. I look like boo boo the fool. :lol:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 28, 2011)

I do like colored liners and Im glad to find out that they have a stiffer brush. I've always found that the stiffer brush gives better control. Can't wait to get my hands on these.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 29, 2011)

i may have to get this black one you are all raving about!


----------



## fleur de lis (Apr 30, 2011)

Any chance of some swatches from the lovely ladies who have their hands on these already? Your reviews sound so exciting!


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 30, 2011)

#14 Diamond Multicolored Black  #3 Emerald Green


----------



## LMD84 (May 1, 2011)

oohh the black one is very pretty!  has anoybody tried the white one yet? i am just wondering if it is sheer or not that's all.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 1, 2011)

I haven't tried it obviously, Lou, but I doubt that it's sheer. According to the Mufe press release all of them are supposed to be pretty  pigmented.I see that the white one is sparkly like the multicolored black so I think once you shake it, it'll be fine. The multicolored black is a bit more sheer than the green, but only a tiny bit and I just go over my eye with it twice without problem. The tip is so steady that it's easy to do. I would buy it to try, but I think it would look crazy on me. :lol:


----------



## fleur de lis (May 1, 2011)

Thank you so much for the swatches Shontay! Can't wait to get my hands on one of these


----------



## Alisha1 (May 1, 2011)

Eeeek I can't wait for these to come out already! I want the bright green, purple and maybe Multicoloured black!


dxgirly said:


> I'm telling you, between these liners and the uplight highlighter, mufe is rocking my world.


	Off topic but Shontay how do you fined the Uplight Highlighter? And what shade have you got? Sorry for being annoying but I'm thinking of getting one but I just purchased NARS Laguna Illuminator and I didn't like it much as it never gave me the glowy look I was after.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 1, 2011)

[quote name="Alisha1" url="/forum/thread/174765/new-aqua-liner/30#post_2113978"]
Eeeek I can't wait for these to come out already! I want the bright green, purple and maybe Multicoloured black!

Off topic but Shontay how do you fined the Uplight Highlighter? And what shade have you got? Sorry for being annoying but I'm thinking of getting one but I just purchased NARS Laguna Illuminator and I didn't like it much as it never gave me the glowy look I was after. 
 
[/quote]  I don't mind questions at all . I got #22(pink pearly flesh) and I love it. I am tired of golden highlighters and I already have Mac's Sun Rush lustre drops. I love Uplight. You really, truly only need a little. Some may prefer to just add to the cheekbone instead of all over the face. I do either or. It really does give a glow. I want to try another one. Some people have complained about the sparkly ones, so I'll hold off until I can personally play with it, but the pearly one I have is smooth, easy to blend and gorgeous.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 1, 2011)

I couldn't quite capture the color of the multicolored black. It's so hard to capture shimmer. It's black with purple, teal and gold glitter.  It's amazing and you see those colors reflected on your eye.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 1, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I don't mind questions at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Ooh I want the pearly one! #23 I think. Yay I'm happy that it worked for you - I really want a highlighter that gives a glow - it'll be perfect for summer! Once the NARS illuminator is sheered out it just leaves tiny glitter particles which is useless :/


----------



## shontay07108 (May 1, 2011)

Yeah, I played with the Nars one before I got my hands on Mufe and I just couldn't bring myself to buy it.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 1, 2011)

[quote name="shontay07108" url="/forum/thread/174765/new-aqua-liner/30#post_2114129"]Yeah, I played with the Nars one before I got my hands on Mufe and I just couldn't bring myself to buy it. [/quote]  Wish I had aswell! I think I'll order #23 sometime next week when the aqua liners are released. Really hope I like it as some of the other shades are calling me aswell...


----------



## shontay07108 (May 3, 2011)

I decided to do some detective work . I found this pic of the lners. It gives an idea of the colors since the color of the tube is pretty close to the actual color of the liners.


----------



## Leeny (May 3, 2011)

Shontay, thanks for the swatches!  I'm hoping to get my hands on #14 for a friends' wedding in the summer (planning on a dramatic winged eye for that one).

  	All of these are drool-worthy!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 4, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


>


	I NEED the blue one!


----------



## LMD84 (May 5, 2011)

great pic Shontay! thanks!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 5, 2011)

Temptalia has swatches up 
  	http://www.temptalia.com/make-up-for-ever-aqua-liner-sneak-peek-photos-swatches


----------



## dxgirly (May 5, 2011)

Ooooooooo... #9 is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 5, 2011)

DAMN IT TO HELL!!!!!!
  	I WANT THEM ALL!!!!!
  	*sighs*


----------



## shontay07108 (May 5, 2011)

:haha:  Now that I have the green and the multi black, all that's left for me to get is the burgundy and the blackish purple. :happydance:


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 5, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> Now that I have the green and the multi black, all that's left for me to get is the burgundy and the blackish purple.



 	Any idea if these are in store yet? I have a gift card thats burning a hole in my wallet!


----------



## bronzedhoney (May 5, 2011)

Pretty colors, but I'll pass.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 5, 2011)

I was in my local Sephora Wednesday and they weren't there.


----------



## BeckyBenett (May 5, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Temptalia has swatches up
> http://www.temptalia.com/make-up-for-ever-aqua-liner-sneak-peek-photos-swatches


  	thanks alisha!!


----------



## shontay07108 (May 5, 2011)

[quote name="BeckyBenett" url="/forum/thread/174765/new-aqua-liner/60#post_2116026"]


oh no shontay.. with your swatches and this pic, i just knw i have to pick one up.. definitely going for the multicoloured black one.. is this alr up on the sephora website?
 


thanks alisha!!
 
 
[/quote]  Yup. It's already at sephora.com


----------



## MAChostage (May 5, 2011)

That blackish purple one is next on my list, too!



shontay07108 said:


> Now that I have the green and the multi black, all that's left for me to get is the burgundy and the blackish purple.


----------



## LMD84 (May 6, 2011)

i'm sad about the white one. it's sheer as hell1 but the red and the multi black will be mine


----------



## shontay07108 (May 6, 2011)

[quote name="LMD84" url="/forum/thread/174765/new-aqua-liner/60#post_2116164"]	i'm sad about the white one. it's sheer as hell1 but the red and the multi black will be mine 
[/quote]  I think you might be able to layer, Lou. At least try it in store, if you can. I find that the two I have are buildable. :dunno: It seems like certain colors are just harder to nail down like white in liners and yellow in shadows.   I'm using the multicolored black in a look right now and it is INCREDIBLE. Seriously, ladies pick one and thank yourself later. The control that you have over the tip is amazing. Like I said before, it's short and stiff and the formula doesn't bleed. It goes right where you lay it. I'm wearing it with Mac's Lucky Green and Bows and Curtsey's.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 6, 2011)

I would love to plan a trip to London to see these in person! I have noticed Gurumakeupemporium charge a few quid extra for online products so maybe it will be worth the train ticket...plus it'll give me a reason to hold off makeup and save for abit!


----------



## EngineerBarbie (May 6, 2011)

I broke down and bought the Hot Pink and Turquoise ones off of Sephora.com then got the bright idea to call a Sephora to see if they had them.  One had just gotten them, another one wouldn't get them until Wednesday and the other didn't know when the heck they'd get them.  Long story short, I bought the Lagoon Green and Irridesecent purple ones in person this afternoon.

  	One of the SA's I know let me try them on my hand and OMG, the hot pink one is to DIE for!  I didn't get a chance to try the multicolor black one (it had somehow gone 'missing').  I thought I would like the red one but it is too orange-red on my cool skintone.  They all go on soooo smooth like folks have said and the tip is very forgiving when you apply it.  If you had to pick two out of this collection I'd say get the Hot Pink and the multicolor black one.  I'm hoping to get that black one next week.

  	These make the MAC Liquidlast liners look like doo-doo.  Seriously.


----------



## MAChostage (May 6, 2011)

^^I just can't picture a hot pink liner on my eyes!  I've been put off from pink/red eyeliners since I tried Foxy Lady Eye Kohl.  I looked like the walking dead, for real.  Now you've got me curious.  So it looks like these will ultimately appear in stores, for the most part.  Think I'll call my Sephora tomorrow and see.  As of last week they were like "Aqua wha...?"


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 6, 2011)

Temptalia's swatches of them are gorgeous!!! I do want 4 of them now but I will hold myself back on that LOL


----------



## BeautyByLele (May 6, 2011)

The pics make these look so pretty, I want to pick up a few of these but im going to have to wait on these babies! So far from the picks im loving the red, multi black, hot fuschia, green, sky blue, purple and of course black!


----------



## LMD84 (May 8, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> I'm using the multicolored black in a look right now and it is INCREDIBLE. Seriously, ladies pick one and thank yourself later. The control that you have over the tip is amazing. Like I said before, it's short and stiff and the formula doesn't bleed. It goes right where you lay it. I'm wearing it with Mac's Lucky Green and Bows and Curtsey's.


  	annoyingly the only place that sells MUFE in the uk is in london which is a long journey for me! in fact i haven't been to london in about two years now! i need to go again. the guru shop now has these in stock so i shall make an order later today! i am very excited! and i am getting the black one mainly because of your views and pics of it!


----------



## EngineerBarbie (May 8, 2011)

BeautyByLele said:


> The pics make these look so pretty, I want to pick up a few of these but im going to have to wait on these babies! So far from the picks im loving the red, multi black, hot fuschia, green, sky blue, purple and of course black!


	You will LOVE these!  So easy to use and the wear...amazing.


----------



## dxgirly (May 8, 2011)

Oh wow. An A+ from Temptalia. Now I feel like I have to try one.


----------



## Nicala (May 8, 2011)

This is eyeliner crack for the eyeliner addicts! MUST HAVEEE


----------



## Alisha1 (May 9, 2011)

Nicala said:


> This is eyeliner crack for the eyeliner addicts! MUST HAVEEE


	LOL if I wasn't tempted before...


----------



## BadBadGirl (May 9, 2011)

I knew I had to get these before I even saw her swatches, I knew MUFE wouldn't let me down. I wonder what color the #2 liner they won't sell in the USA is?


----------



## MAChostage (May 9, 2011)

And what's the #19 Aqua Cream?


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 9, 2011)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 



 	And what's the #19 Aqua Cream?


----------



## shontay07108 (May 9, 2011)

[quote name="MAChostage" url="/forum/thread/174765/new-aqua-liner/60#post_2117595"]	And what's the #19 Aqua Cream?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/quote]  It's a gorgeous purple. I should've bought it when I saw it in the boutique but I was all purpled out at that point. Oh, well. I have shadow 92, so I'm good.   My local Sephora still doesn't have them. I had to drop by this evening to check.


----------



## MAChostage (May 9, 2011)

So there really is a #19 in the U.S.?  It's not even listed on sephora.com!


----------



## shontay07108 (May 9, 2011)

There was only a #19 when they were first released. That was in the mufe boutique in NY. It was pulled shortly after that and before they were released to Sephora. It's no longer available anywhere in the US. I happened to be at the boutique the first day they were available and swatched #19. I almost bought it.


----------



## LMD84 (May 10, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> There was only a #19 when they were first released. That was in the mufe boutique in NY. It was pulled shortly after that and before they were released to Sephora. It's no longer available anywhere in the US. I happened to be at the boutique the first day they were available and swatched #19. I almost bought it.


	yeah i think it is something to do with the ingrediants - it's allowed in europe but not the states.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 10, 2011)

Looks like my post explaining #19 was eaten


----------



## ThePowderPuff (May 10, 2011)

I want to live in a civilized country that has MUFE


----------



## EngineerBarbie (May 10, 2011)

Some photos of the liners I bought recently.

*From L to R> Iridescent Electric Purple (#8), Iridescent Fucshia (#9), Diamond Turqouise Blue (#5), Diamond Lagoon Green (#4) <no flash>*




*From L to R> Iridescent Electric Purple (#8), Iridescent Fucshia (#9), Diamond Turqouise Blue (#5), Diamond Lagoon Green (#4) <natural light>*


----------



## MAChostage (May 10, 2011)

^^ I was wondering what was up with that, Dilli.  Thought you were just speechless.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 10, 2011)

:lmao:


----------



## Alisha1 (May 11, 2011)

EngineerBarbie said:


> Some photos of the liners I bought recently.
> 
> *From L to R> Iridescent Electric Purple (#8), Iridescent Fucshia (#9), Diamond Turqouise Blue (#5), Diamond Lagoon Green (#4) <no flash>*
> 
> ...


	Thanks for the swatches!


----------



## leah2412 (May 11, 2011)

Has anyone tried these out yet? How do they compare to the UD liquid liners?


----------



## MAChostage (May 11, 2011)

^^ I like both the MUFE and UD liquid liners.  Both have great colors and are long lasting.  I have only tried the MUFE #14 and the one thing I have noticed is that it seems to take more effort to remove, but that's not necessarily a bad thing.  The applicator with the MUFE liner is a bit more stiff and forgiving.  I love that #14 and there are a couple of others I want now!


----------



## leah2412 (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for that comparison. I am a liquid liner junkie and just ordered four colors ($115 eek!) including the diamond black, teal, and the two bright purples. I sure hope they're worth the money. I also like LA splash liquid liners for the money and huge color range.


----------



## MAChostage (May 13, 2011)

I just called my local Sephora store and they've just received these!  I'm going to go pick up that blackened purple one!


----------



## shontay07108 (May 13, 2011)

[quote name="MAChostage" url="/forum/thread/174765/new-aqua-liner/90#post_2118950"]	I just called my local Sephora store and they've just received these!  I'm going to go pick up that blackened purple one!
[/quote]  YAY! Now I can go to Sephora tomorrow! I want the blackened purple and burgundy!!!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 13, 2011)

I really want to get these - SOON!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 13, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> I just called my local Sephora store and they've just received these!  I'm going to go pick up that blackened purple one!



 	My local Sephora must be tired of me calling, I'm going to give them a ring right now!


----------



## shontay07108 (May 13, 2011)

I just came from a Sephora and they had the liners. When I spotted them it was like the clouds parted and harps and angels started to sing. They are so gorgeous. The burgundy and black purple are absolutely stunning. Unfortunately, I couldn't spend my last few dollars, but in another week or two those liners will be mine! The MUA had the nerve to try and show me Stila's liners. Um, no. I am a Mufe girl and these things are tried and true. :nono:


----------



## panther27 (May 13, 2011)

I have the red,the black purple and the fuschia,they are gorge.oussss!I also have the lagoon green on it's way to me.


----------



## Romina1 (May 14, 2011)

I got #3 Emerald Green and #15 Iridescent Anthracite . I used #3 yesterday for the first time and I was excited! #14 was sold out already but I know I have to get it!


----------



## tthelwell (May 14, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> There was only a #19 when they were first released. That was in the mufe boutique in NY. It was pulled shortly after that and before they were released to Sephora. It's no longer available anywhere in the US. I happened to be at the boutique the first day they were available and swatched #19. I almost bought it.



 	Really? WOW! I feel so cool now to actually have #19. I bought when they just came out from the NYC boutique. Here are a couple of pics of it in case you guys are curious.


----------



## LMD84 (May 14, 2011)

EngineerBarbie said:


> Some photos of the liners I bought recently.
> 
> *From L to R> Iridescent Electric Purple (#8), Iridescent Fucshia (#9), Diamond Turqouise Blue (#5), Diamond Lagoon Green (#4) <no flash>*
> 
> ...


  	wow! these look great with yoru skin tone! the green looks particularly stunning!  great choices!


----------



## MAChostage (May 14, 2011)

Got the blackened purple today and I am in heaven!  MUFE is seriously rocking my boat right about now!  Oh, and I just had to swatch that hot pink one... so pretty!  But I still can't see (me personally) wearing it.


----------



## EngineerBarbie (May 14, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> wow! these look great with yoru skin tone! the green looks particularly stunning!  great choices!


  	Thanks!  The green is my fave so far. Tomorrow I'm going to put it on top of the iridescent black and see how that looks.


----------



## mac_aiken (May 15, 2011)

I got the black multi, the red and the irridescent purple this week. LOVE!!! I have 4 more that I want and 1 that popped onto the list after seeing it in person (the dark blue).


----------



## shontay07108 (May 15, 2011)

Ah, yes. I was going to pass on the Navy Blue, but I was so surprised by it when I swatched it. Definitely useful.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 15, 2011)

My nearest Sephora doesn't have this in yet


----------



## Haven (May 15, 2011)

I went to Sephora yesterday and picked up the multicolor black, navy blue, and emerald green liners.  I picked the "safe" colors to start out with.  I pretty much want all of them, but I have to get the courage to start trying the bolder colors.  Plus I am not really sure what I would do with the white.

  	I tried the green today, and I must say that I am impressed.  I am going to use the black tomorrow.

  	My local Sephora had a relatively big display set up for these liners.  Either they didn't get a lot of them in or a pack of make up crazed she devils already had at the display.  It was almost empty.  I got the last #14.


----------



## MAChostage (May 15, 2011)

Weird, because my Sephora was also the same in this respect.  They had 3 different displays featuring like 5 colors each.  Many of the color slots were empty and I was thinking to myself that maybe the staff had gotten to them before the public (which I wouldn't think would be allowed).  More than likely, they got the displayers but not all of the colors and, for the ones they did get, they maybe only got a couple each?




Haven said:


> I went to Sephora yesterday and picked up the multicolor black, navy blue, and emerald green liners.  I picked the "safe" colors to start out with.  I pretty much want all of them, but I have to get the courage to start trying the bolder colors.  Plus I am not really sure what I would do with the white.
> 
> I tried the green today, and I must say that I am impressed.  I am going to use the black tomorrow.
> 
> *My local Sephora had a relatively big display set up for these liners.  Either they didn't get a lot of them in or a pack of make up crazed she devils already had at the display.  It was almost empty.*  I got the last #14.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 15, 2011)

My Sephora had a display at the very top for the liners, but it was just testers and only 2 or 3 liners to buy. I freaked out. Then, I noticed another section, one shelf down and there was more. I think they are moving fast.


----------



## regru (May 15, 2011)

i want'em all


----------



## Haven (May 15, 2011)

So I decided to live dangerously and ordered the iridescent purple & fuschia liners from Sephora.  Now I will have a total of 5 of these liners.  I have a serious make up addiction!  LOL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	So much for my Surf Baby fund!


----------



## MAChostage (May 15, 2011)

^^ We aren't mad at cha, Haven.


----------



## BeckyBenett (May 15, 2011)

im thinking of getting the black multicoloured one from sephora online bt ill need to qualify for free shipping so prob have to figure out something else to buy.. any ideas ladies?? im thinking of popping in a mufe lipstick.. not sure which one though..


----------



## shontay07108 (May 15, 2011)

I love the mufe lipsticks. My personal favorites are #'s 21, 4 and moulin rouge.


----------



## LMD84 (May 16, 2011)

i'm so happy that these are proving popular! i love it when a brand comes up with yet another awesome product that is perm!!


----------



## BeckyBenett (May 16, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> I love the mufe lipsticks. My personal favorites are #'s 21, 4 and moulin rouge.


	haha i already have 4 and moulin rouge!! and i LOVE them!! im thinking of getting 26 and 34 together with the multicolored black eyeliner.. hehe..


----------



## Alisha1 (May 16, 2011)

gurumakeupemporium seem to be sold out of #14...hope they restock soon...


----------



## leah2412 (May 16, 2011)

Just got these in on Saturday and they are AMAZING!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 21, 2011)

Just back from Sephora and in my grubby little hands are 3 Aqua Liners!!!! I got #5 #8 and #9. I would have gotten more but that gift card I mentioned earlier was mistakenly left at home! I'm sure I will eventually own most of these liners. I'm in LOVE with the felt tipped brush. Its firm enough for superb control when lining one's eyes. Once again MUFE fails to disappoint.


----------



## BeautyByLele (May 21, 2011)

I was in Sephora yesterday and I was able to play with these.  They are nice, I gotta add a few to my list.  Originally I said I wanted the red one but when I swatched it, it was darker than I expected so imma pass on the red one.  The pink one is bright pink, gotta figure out how I could wear that one before I buy it.


----------



## LMD84 (May 22, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> gurumakeupemporium seem to be sold out of #14...hope they restock soon...



 	i hope they do!!!


----------



## mac_aiken (May 22, 2011)

I took #14 out for a test drive on Thursday. I am older and don't have a smooth eyelid. While the brush works well I found that using my MAC 209 worked better for me.
  	This is a gorgeous liner and you can definitely see the shimmer in it. I worked for 15 hours that day and then came home and crashed. I fell asleep without removing my make up (which I am normally good about doing). When I woke up my liner was still pristine and in place. 

  	When I removed it I found that MAC Cleanse Off oil and MUFE Senseyes both worked very well/easily.

  	I have 4 more colors on my wish list and will add them ASAP. 

  	Since this is MUFE and not MAC, can I safely assume these are permanent?


----------



## shontay07108 (May 22, 2011)

Yes, mac_aiken. They are definitely permanent. :clap:


----------



## BadBadGirl (May 22, 2011)

*DILLIGAF-* which Sephora in the city did you go to that had them on display?


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 22, 2011)

BadBadGirl said:


> *DILLIGAF-* which Sephora in the city did you go to that had them on display?



 	I bought them in Miami. However i'm positive the SEPHORA in SoHo on B'way has them.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 22, 2011)

They are in the Sephora's near Macy's and times square.


----------



## QueenOfSnark (May 22, 2011)

Took a look at these at my local Sephora today, and ZOMG they are LURV. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm usually not a liquid liner gal since I have the shakiest hands ever, but the hard (yet flexible) tip on these liners keep me from going all over the place. I tried the Stila liners also and by comparison the Stila tip is MUCH more wobbly, if that makes any sense. Too bad my store was sold out of 99.9% of them. ;_; I'll add all of them to my arsenal little by little...starting with the matte black, burgundy, and red liners. And maybe the bright purple too.


----------



## queen_kitty (May 25, 2011)

I bought the iridescent purple one this weekend, and I like it, but I'm not sure if I love it yet.  I like the applicator, and I can easily wing it out, but I don't think it's as opaque in one stroke like I thought it would be, however I need to see if shaking it before using it solves that problem.    I also need to try it with a full eye look instead of just putting it on top of neutrals, that will definitely be more exciting!  I guess my main problem is that it's not as bright of a purple as I thought it would be, I'm thinking the hot pink one would make me fall in love!! It was hard to get the colors I really wanted though because they are definitely popular at Sephora, and were pretty much sold out.  The only colors they had were the black and brown ones, and the one purple one that I got.   I will most likely be investing in a couple when friends and family starts at Sephora.  I'll probably get the hot pink and the dark green, although the burgundy one is quite pretty as well.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 25, 2011)

Rule #1: You must shake before you apply it


----------



## madeinbrklyn (May 25, 2011)

going to Sephora tomorrow 

  	#9, #8, #5, #13, and #14 are definitely on my list.


----------



## sinergy (May 26, 2011)

only have #9, fuchsia so far, and i looooove it. i have been wearing it with really matte eye, just a little definition in the crease nothing major, then i do a thin line of blacktrack and directly above that the pink...it looks great and so far ive recieved tons of compliments on it, i was going to order a few more this week, but since i got my surf baby goodies i had to wait. thank goodness they are permanent!!!! i want that red one, and the diamond teal that and the purples. actually i just want them all, lol. they are very buildable and yes you must shake them very very long lasting, i am just super in love with these right now..


----------



## LMD84 (May 28, 2011)

can you believe i havebn't bought any of these yet?! i shall be placing an order on payday  phew!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 28, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> can you believe i havebn't bought any of these yet?! i shall be placing an order on payday  phew!


	^me either! They just seem so hard to get a hold off! I'm waiting till guru emporium restock black diamond!


----------



## Haven (May 28, 2011)

I have six of these liners now, and all of them are amazing. I got both the dark and light green, metallic black, dark blue purple, bright purple, and fucshia.  I have worn all of them except the hot pink.  I love the color, but I am trying to figure out the best way to wear it.

  	They last forever.  I actually find that the bright purple one is a bit hard to remove, even with eye makeup remover.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 28, 2011)

I need these in my life. I seen them at the Sephora in my area but I was broke...  Now I cant stop obsessing about owning these.


----------



## LMD84 (May 29, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> ^me either! They just seem so hard to get a hold off! I'm waiting till guru emporium restock black diamond!


  	that's where i'll be buying them from


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 31, 2011)

I got my hands on another one yesterday. I returned an Illamasqua pigment and exchanged it for the liner. I got #7.


----------



## Romina1 (Jun 1, 2011)

I only have two, #3, #15.
  	I really want to get #14 that you all like and I think #8, the bright purple one anyway, and maybe he hot pink, but they are sold out for weeks! Yesterday I was told again to go back next week and check if they restock them... The only one available was the golden.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 1, 2011)

The only reason I didn't get the gold one is because I already own the gold one from MAC. The superslick liner in Pure Show. They are pretty much identical in color. I'm sure there are differences in the way they wear.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, the aqua liner I bought, #2 I think is a green that is an exact match for Mac Treat Me Nice. I got it anyway, though because I prefer the mufe formula and brush (and the brand, to be honest).


----------



## mjacqueline (Jun 2, 2011)

I ordered the two greens and and the purple liner, I can't wait to receive them and play with them.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 5, 2011)

I’m ready to go to Disneyland now! - in the latest specktra blog post i use the pencil aqua liner. but now i want the liquid version to use instead!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 5, 2011)

Glad to hear great reviews on these. I saw them on the Sephora site a while back but they were not in stock yet. I haven't been to the store to play with them. I love the aqua liner pencils so I'm looking forward to these. I'm not usually not very good with liquid liners either so it's good to hear you guys aren't having issues with them. Thanks.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 6, 2011)

I ordered the burgundy liner a few days ago. Hopefully, I'll have it tomorrow, but we'll see. I am so excited. I imagine this with a neutral eye to give it a bit of pop. I'm not a neutral eye girl, but I think it would be a good look.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 7, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> I ordered the burgundy liner a few days ago. Hopefully, I'll have it tomorrow, but we'll see. I am so excited. I imagine this with a neutral eye to give it a bit of pop. I'm not a neutral eye girl, but I think it would be a good look.


	That look sounds great  Can't wait to get my hands on these!


----------



## meika79 (Jun 8, 2011)

I will be giving my MUFE and Stila liners a test run today (Wednesday).  It's supposed to be a in the 90's here in Jersey and since my job can't seem to fix the AC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I figure I will try my waterproof make up


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 8, 2011)

Turns out, the burgundy mufe liner (#11) is great with Mac Sketch shadow. I got the liner yesterday and I wore it today with Sketch and Wedge. It's beautiful. Next up is the blackened purple. :clap:


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 8, 2011)

i still haven't got around to seeing these in person. What the heck is wrong with me? I need a trip to Sephora!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 8, 2011)

Shadowy Lady said:


> i still haven't got around to seeing these in person. What the heck is wrong with me? I need a trip to Sephora!


 
	Run don't walk!!!
  	They seem to be selling like hotcakes out here.


----------



## katred (Jun 9, 2011)

Shadowy Lady said:


> i still haven't got around to seeing these in person. What the heck is wrong with me? I need a trip to Sephora!



 	Me neither! I feel like I'm missing out...


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 10, 2011)

[quote name="katred" url="/forum/thread/174765/new-aqua-liner/150#post_2128344"]



Me neither! I feel like I'm missing out...
[/quote]  You are! GO NOW! oke:


----------



## mac_aiken (Jun 11, 2011)

Shontay you and I have such similar tastes. I also got the #11 Diamond Burgundy this week. I think it is one of my favorites. Awesome with green eyes. I also have the blackened purple. I think you will like it. So far I have 4 of these liners and there isn't a bad one in the bunch. Will probably add the fuschia and the navy next.



shontay07108 said:


> Turns out, the burgundy mufe liner (#11) is great with Mac Sketch shadow. I got the liner yesterday and I wore it today with Sketch and Wedge. It's beautiful. Next up is the blackened purple.


----------



## mac_aiken (Jun 11, 2011)

What do you think of the Stila liners? I bought two of the new ones (the purple and the brown). They are nice but I don't like them quite as much as I do the MUFE ones.



meika79 said:


> I will be giving my MUFE and Stila liners a test run today (Wednesday).  It's supposed to be a in the 90's here in Jersey and since my job can't seem to fix the AC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 11, 2011)

I bought the blackened purple liner today. So, now I have all the ones I was dying to get. I will get a few more for kicks. I was surprised at how much I like the turquoise. They were in short supply, though. People are really loving it.


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 11, 2011)

Shontay, are you familiar with UD's liquid liner in Minx?  I wonder if it's similar to the MUFE turquoise at all?




shontay07108 said:


> I bought the blackened purple liner today. So, now I have all the ones I was dying to get. I will get a few more for kicks. *I was surprised at how much I like the turquoise*. They were in short supply, though. People are really loving it.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 11, 2011)

I went in today and got #15 and #11. I love how they swatch but I haven't used them yet. I will report back as soon as I do


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 11, 2011)

[quote name="MAChostage" url="/forum/thread/174765/new-aqua-liner/150#post_2128970"]Shontay, are you familiar with UD's liquid liner in Minx?  I wonder if it's similar to the MUFE turquoise at all?

 


 
[/quote]  I always see those UD liners in Sephora, but I've never had an interest in playing with them.


----------



## gigiopolis (Jun 12, 2011)

I LOOOOOVE THESE. I got #14 today and it is GORGEOUS. The flecks of purple/pink and gold/green glitter are mesmerizing and look so pretty on the eye. The applicator is pretty easy to use too.

  	The best part about them is that they stay on forever. I'm an oily-lidded gal and have a lot of trouble finding eyeliners that won't smudge on me, but these are immovable. 

  	I've read that some people have problems removing these liners, but it's actually quite easy. Use the same guidelines for removal as tubing mascaras...it should come off cleanly with a bit of warm water and friction. Eye makeup remover will do nothing. I rubbed cleansing oil on it (on my hand) for 30 seconds and still, it didn't budge. A little warm water and rubbing, and the liner began to rub off in little flakes, kind of like marker on a dry erase board.


----------



## BellaAura (Jun 12, 2011)

the pink one is to die for!


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok, I know they've got a matte brown one, but I want a GLISTENING, sparkly brown one!


----------



## mac_aiken (Jun 16, 2011)

I wanted one too. Ended up getting the new Stila liner in brown. Gorgeous with gold glitter. Love!



MAChostage said:


> Ok, I know they've got a matte brown one, but I want a GLISTENING, sparkly brown one!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm loving the two i got so far, they do stay on forever. I probably will get #15 as well. But I also want to get some of the Stila ones. They seem a bit "sparklier" to me


----------



## mac_aiken (Jun 19, 2011)

I have the purple and the brown Stila liners. They are very glittery and pretty but I prefer the MUFE ones. They just seem to wear better. 



Shadowy Lady said:


> I'm loving the two i got so far, they do stay on forever. I probably will get #15 as well. But I also want to get some of the Stila ones. They seem a bit "sparklier" to me


----------



## mjacqueline (Jun 20, 2011)

I finally received my MUFE Aqua LIners and have been using them almost everyday for the whole week. I have oily lids and tend to tear alot. These guys are stubborn, to stay on forever. Diamond Lagoon Green is the prettiest green.





  	Left to right: #3, #4 and # 8
  	Ignore the gold one, that's MAC Pure Show.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 24, 2011)

mjacqueline said:


> I finally received my MUFE Aqua LIners and have been using them almost everyday for the whole week. I have oily lids and tend to tear alot. These guys are stubborn, to stay on forever. Diamond Lagoon Green is the prettiest green.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	oh they are all so pretty!! enjoy!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 26, 2011)

After about 2 weeks of wearing mine, I must say I like these but they are not my HG liquid liners. I like the colours and how long they last but they're not as opaque as I'd like them to be. I find both Stila and Lancome liquid liners (especially Lancome) more opaque...they're the same style and u have to shake them too... but with the MUFE ones u have to still go over the line more than once.


----------



## babybluesnv (Jul 5, 2011)

Do you guys wear them over or under your shadow?


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wear them over shadows. I am wearing the bright green today over mac's Burmese beauty quad. Love it. One stroke and I was gone.


----------



## apocalypgloss (Aug 10, 2011)

I road tested these at the gym and in the pool.  They held up beautifully.

  	When I first got the red one I was so disappointed because it seemed so thin.  I noticed on probably my third try that the package suggests shaking before using.  It made ALL of the difference.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 10, 2011)

^^ Yes, shaking these is a requirement!  Glad you noticed it.


----------



## mckpoon (Aug 11, 2011)

i love mine! i got diamond green and diamond burgurdy, i really need to get [email protected]!!

	but one problem i have is when i get it on my lashes, yuck!
  	it takes a few seconds to set, so before time's up it's actually quite easy to wipe away


  	i neeeeed the red one. and maybe a neutral. =P
  	does anyone have the grey?
  	my sephora's testers were all dried up.


----------



## apocalypgloss (Aug 11, 2011)

MAChostage, yes!  Sometimes it pays to read the package.  Hahaha!


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm soooooooooooo late on these. But I wasn't sure that I was going to love them. Not a massive fan of coloured liners... but I did end up with the Black/Purple one (#7). Like that one the best. I may go back for the tourquoise, but that's it. The applicator is easy, but unsanitary for pro needs... so I can only use them on myself.


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Aug 11, 2011)

wow they seem amazing and look very pretty I have to try 1 or 2


----------



## apocalypgloss (Aug 12, 2011)

Ingenue, yes, I cannot use them in my kit.  I can't get enough product banged out on a palette to make a difference.  I really love Illamasqua's sealing gel and pretty much any decently pigmented oose shadow, though.  You can get a similar look with pretty decent long wear that way.  They won't go through the water abuse that the Aqua Liners will but they still have an all day wear if you use them on people for photo shoots, homecoming, etc.


----------

